# Aaahh!!



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I was out all weekend and finally came home to find that my dog at all my fish food!! About $100 worth...FML!!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That must of been one expensive meal How did he/she manage to get to all that food ?



Death's Sting said:


> I was out all weekend and finally came home to find that my dog at all my fish food!! About $100 worth...FML!!!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

OOohhh My dog LOVES all the good stuff, never looks at tetra bits but leave a beef heart flake out from the UK.. NLS pellets, or grand sumo and he's in there like flint! I now have hinged benchy things I try to remember to put such delights in after feedings. Now that he has a taste you really have to watch out....


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Bad doggie! I'd keep him/her outside for the rest of the day because the fish food probably won't be too agreeable with your dogs digestive system.

My dog will eat ANYTHING that she can too. She ate my newspaper recycling bag yesterday & a pop can the day before that


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> That must of been one expensive meal How did he/she manage to get to all that food ?


She must of figured something out.. maybe built some sort of device..



ibenu said:


> OOohhh My dog LOVES all the good stuff, never looks at tetra bits but leave a beef heart flake out from the UK.. NLS pellets, or grand sumo and he's in there like flint! I now have hinged benchy things I try to remember to put such delights in after feedings. Now that he has a taste you really have to watch out....


I need to put barbed wire around the shelves from now on..My dog eats everything!!!



Pamela said:


> Bad doggie! I'd keep him/her outside for the rest of the day because the fish food probably won't be too agreeable with your dogs digestive system.
> 
> My dog will eat ANYTHING that she can too. She ate my newspaper recycling bag yesterday & a pop can the day before that


I'm afraid to keep her outside all day, last time we did she caught a chickadee and ripped its wings off....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Bad doggie! I'd keep him/her outside for the rest of the day because the fish food probably won't be too agreeable with your dogs digestive system.
> 
> My dog will eat ANYTHING that she can too. She ate my newspaper recycling bag yesterday & a pop can the day before that


You r such a good mom...............providing your dog with a variety of food.............you sure you don't have a goat there?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> You r such a good mom...............providing your dog with a variety of food.............you sure you don't have a goat there?


LOL!!!!!!!!!  I guess that'll make them grow faster right? it's like constant water changes!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> You r such a good mom...............providing your dog with a variety of food.............you sure you don't have a goat there?


We actually joke that she's part frog because she loves to hunt & eat flies too! I try to dog proof but she's a large breed & is tall enough to steal stuff off the counters, out of the kitchen sink, etc. She's still a pup though so I'm still training her & hopefully she'll grow out of the excessive chewing stage soon.

Zach, you could always start keeping your fish food in the fridge because that's a safe place.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha...do you have a big colony of amano shrimps?...lol..maybe they stole the food and hid somewhere..and ate it..just kidding...oh well..hope ur dog is ok


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Dude if you are mad now make sure the dog is out when it decides to get rid of the waste. That could get ugly. UUGH, I think what my old girl did after eating spaghetti once while I was at work.
What breed can actually catch birds? that takes some talent.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Dude if you are mad now make sure the dog is out when it decides to get rid of the waste. That could get ugly. UUGH, I think what my old girl did after eating spaghetti once while I was at work.
> What breed can actually catch birds? that takes some talent.


your old girl..........were still talking dog here right?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> your old girl..........were still talking dog here right?


,,,, like I would ever date a woman anywhere near my own age.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah well, it's all part of growing up


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> ,,,, like I would ever date a woman anywhere near my own age.


ahahahaha.good one!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> We actually joke that she's part frog because she loves to hunt & eat flies too! I try to dog proof but she's a large breed & is tall enough to steal stuff off the counters, out of the kitchen sink, etc. She's still a pup though so I'm still training her & hopefully she'll grow out of the excessive chewing stage soon.
> 
> Zach, you could always start keeping your fish food in the fridge because that's a safe place.


If i put it in the fridge i have to worry about my brother and dad eating it...



VinnyD said:


> haha...do you have a big colony of amano shrimps?...lol..maybe they stole the food and hid somewhere..and ate it..just kidding...oh well..hope ur dog is ok


she should be fine, shes eating things a lot worse!!



gimlid said:


> Dude if you are mad now make sure the dog is out when it decides to get rid of the waste. That could get ugly. UUGH, I think what my old girl did after eating spaghetti once while I was at work.
> What breed can actually catch birds? that takes some talent.


My dad told me all about her business in the back yard.. shes a black lab!



AvianAquatics said:


> Ah well, it's all part of growing up


lol....


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm curious to find out if the fish food would actually improve your dog's health & appearance in any way.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> I'm curious to find out if the fish food would actually improve your dog's health & appearance in any way.


All I know is: it sure didn't improve my lawn's health & appearance in any way.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

My dog ate fish flakes and she was so constipated. Every two steps she would crouched down during most of the walk and nothing came out. Later on came the diareah.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

crate training!

lol my dog eats the flakes that fall on the floor when I'm not too careful during feeding time ^ ^ saves me from cleaning up


----------

